# Nazi Volkswagen Pin?



## THEBIRDBATH (Sep 4, 2005)

While serving in Germany, I stopped by a flea market. One vendor had a small box full of what was obviously junk but this pin at the bottom of the box caught my eye. I bought it for about 2 marks and its been in a coin can on the fridge ever since.
Has anyone seen this before?
It says:
GRUNDSTEINLEGUNG = putting the foundation stone 
GRUNDSTEIN = Foundation Stone
LEGUNG = PUTTING
DES = of the
It has the date of MAY 1938. Here are some pics. Some with the flash on...some without.









































It was May of 1938 that Hitler held the ceremony that laid the cornerstone of the Volkswagen factory.
Was this pin there that day? 
What is its worth?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

priceless!


----------



## boilerman (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (THEBIRDBATH)*

check out this link http://www.pzg.biz/regalia_vw.htm and scroll down a bit and you will see your pin.
Here is another http://www.hansgoebeler.com/pins/pins8.htm
and another one http://www.folder2.co.uk/badges.htm. 
don't know what 2 marks equal in usd, but you seem to have done alright. But you won't be able to retire on that pin
The trick is if your pin is original or a repoduction.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (boilerman)*

I read somewhere that all of that particular pin are non-authentic.....Those other pins in the 1st link are real(reproductions).


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Spa_driver)*

you should check out a hard core VW sight, they'd know for shure








did you know that throughout history the swastika was a sign of good fortune and some religons. A particular tribe of north american indians had it backwards as the "Blender" of all life. only since Hitler got a hold of it in the 30's did it get its bad rap.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Kliener Fuchs)*

Weird stuff


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (passatW86sp)*

(Dont forget the original VW emblem had the swastika cog around it)


----------



## dbrady (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (jetta9103)*

I know it's all part of history.....but I would rather just forget that period of time.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (dbrady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbrady* »_....but I would rather just forget that period of time.










let's NOT forget it....let's remember it......let's learn from our (mankind's)mistakes....


----------



## dbrady (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (clklop1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clklop1* »_

let's NOT forget it....let's remember it......let's learn from our (mankind's)mistakes....

You're right, man. Ever see the movie Hotel Rwanda? Along the same lines in a way.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (clklop1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clklop1* »_

let's NOT forget it....let's remember it......let's learn from our (mankind's)mistakes....

I agree. Without Hitler's involvement, VW's path could have taken a very different turn as well. Who knows...if Porsche had gone at it alone, maybe VW would have become another lost German automobile company, one that you only read about in obsure car dictionaries?
I'm actually thankful things turned out as they did...where else can you find such a big enthusiast base; online, in person, at shows, in magazines/print/TV, on the road, etc.


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (jetta9103)*

Much of the reason we are in iraq right now, we should always remember that time in history especially.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Ddubb9965)*

without hitler we defenitley wouldent be where we are today. not things like VW or the autobahn, i mean things like major technical developments made in the 2nd WW. things where without the push or need for new tech there wouldent be any. jet tourbines, delta wing shaped planes, space research, medical etc...
im not saying hiel hitler or anything, just the world would be different. and who knows mabey worse.


----------



## MeLuckyDub (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Kliener Fuchs)*

thats the coolest thing ever







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (MeLuckyDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeLuckyDub* »_thats the coolest thing ever







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed. Just thinking about where that pins been, what that pin has seen (not literally) is amazing all in its own!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (SteveMKIIDub)*

so, is that an oriognal pin that was at a repro?
i think its cool, dono if id ware it around at a VW show thoe, people might not like the little swastika...


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_
im not saying hiel hitler or anything, just the world would be different. and who knows mabey worse.

Ok, he might have contributed a few good things, but anyone could have done that. how *F***ing DARE* you say that the world might be worse








Sometimes I feel wrong driving a VW, knowing the history. But they seem to be popular with jews, go figure. Probably because the current company has nothing to do with the past, and they're quality cheap German autos.


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Troike)*

ok the dude isn't saying that the fact that hitler was the figure-head of a movement that lead to the deaths of millions of people in war and in a mass genocide made the world better, however he's saying that we wouldn't have progressed at the rate it did, during war-time its historically traditional that technology makes leaps and bounds, there are millions of technologies today that we have to attribute to WW2 for the reason they were created. Especially in the automotive world. 
And since when are VWs cheap..... just kidding....
Nice pin btw, if its real (or not) you should just hang on to it and create a family heirloom.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Switchblade550)*

thank you, that is exactley what i ment. 
mabey what you need now is a beetle to match the pin?


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

i see those all the time at my old job. there would be milatary shows, this guy would sell pins. he had like 5-10 of em for cheap.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Troike)*

Re Switchblade 550 and Kliener's reply, it reminds me of Ray Bradbury's _A Sound of Thunder _short story (a pale version is at theaters now, maybe ten people have seen it, so it's probably headed for the dollar movie or a DVD right now). As sci-fi fans know, any little change in the past can have enormeous consequences in the future. I for one would like to imagine a world without Hitler, but knowing the political instability of Germany at that point in time, who knows if we might not have found ourselves with an even greater madman in charge instead of AH [shudder]. The pin with the swastika is coool, a part of history, that's all it is. Don't feel guilty driving a VW or a Mercedes... that's all in the past, which should be remembered but not made an excuse for modern-day biases... heck, GM was also affiliated with some projects with the Third Reich, but I don't expect to see my Jewish friends freaking out when a Cadillac drives by...


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Boogety Boogety)*

I always liked that short story.


----------



## kayz_desinz (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Switchblade550)*

I would go to http://www.thesamba.com and e-mail them. They could give you an idea.


----------



## MKIVVR6 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (THEBIRDBATH)*

yeh i think this thread should be banned, why would anyone wanna talk about nazis at all is beyond me....


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (MKIVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIVVR6* »_yeh i think this thread should be banned, why would anyone wanna talk about nazis at all is beyond me....

Yea, why talk about Nazis. Hey, are you going to the book burning tonight?
As far as the pin. If it is original its worth alittle. There are a ton of cheap repos of Nazi regalia available at every gun show or military collector website. The cog is from the German Labour Front, who were charged with construction of the KDF Wagen. Thetas the pin they gave out on the ground breaking of the Wolfsburg factory. 
Its important to pay attention to the past. Very important. The war and its aftermath have shaped the modern world and the specter of the war will continue to shape th world for many centuries. Short of nukes, we will never again see destruction or loss of life on that scale. The technology that grew out of the war effort on all sides created the modern world as we know it.
Volkswagen and the whole of the German industry was a part of the war. There is no way to forget that. Bayer, IG Farben, Krupp, Ford, Opel, BMW, Merc, you name it.



_Modified by BillLeBob at 8:49 PM 9-20-2005_


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (MKIVVR6)*

as already mentioned...it's not like we're going "Heil Hitler, we have our cars thanks to you!" here. We're not advocating the nazis or communism or anything in this thread...it's called history. We can't do anything about it, except take it as it is. You can ignore it, you can push it away, but then why is Germany such a popular country (for industry, for tourism, for education, etc.)


----------



## Black00vr63 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (jetta9103)*

That has got to be the sweetest part of history I have seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Black00vr63 at 11:39 PM 9-20-2005_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (MKIVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIVVR6* »_yeh i think this thread should be banned, why would anyone wanna talk about nazis at all is beyond me....

oops


_Modified by Spa_driver at 3:34 AM 9-24-2005_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (MKIVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIVVR6* »_yeh i think this thread should be banned, why would anyone wanna talk about nazis at all is beyond me....

I see you are from NY. Maybe you also think that history should just forget about the WTC too? Mankind learns from his mistakes...usually not








As a matter of fact, what's going on in the world today is directly related to WWII in so many ways...


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Nazi Volkswagen Pin? (Spa_driver)*

actually, now that you say it, i do remeber my ww2 history, everything going on right now is prety much directley related ww2.
for those that dont know what im talking about, do some research.
see what the middle east was like before the war. then look at it during, finaly see what happens after. what countries changed, formed, the leaders that controlled them and what theyre ideals were. 
when i think about all this, i remeber how people say "If i could go back id do this or that".
i wouldent do a single thing. hell, looking back, if it wasent for the war, i wouldent be here, my Opa (grampa in german) wouldent have done what he did and came over to canada.
the world woldent be anything like what it is now. who knows what would have happend if the war dident bring an end to the depression.








seriouley think about it guys.


----------

